# Parking in Martinsburg, WV for a 3 day train trip to NYC??



## Guest_Nancy_* (Jul 9, 2008)

I would like to take the train out of Martinsburg, WV to Penn Station, NYC instead of traveling into Union Station, since I live in the Shenandoah Valley. Is there any parking available for 3 - 4 days? If yes, is it safe to leave a car there?


----------



## jackal (Jul 9, 2008)

Most rural and suburban stations have free parking. I don't know any specifics about that particular station, but maybe someone else does. You can also call Amtrak (800-USA-RAIL) and ask them, or if they can't give you a definitive answer, ask them what the direct number to the station itself is (I couldn't find it online).


----------



## Rafi (Jul 10, 2008)

Guest_Nancy_* said:


> I would like to take the train out of Martinsburg, WV to Penn Station, NYC instead of traveling into Union Station, since I live in the Shenandoah Valley. Is there any parking available for 3 - 4 days? If yes, is it safe to leave a car there?


Nancy,

The Martinsburg, WV station is primarily a MARC station for the MARC commuter trains to DC, so the Maryland MTA is the place to go to find information on that station. Here's a helpful site that lists the vital statistics:

MARC Parking Information

You'll see that they list 81 spaces, but that it's metered parking. I'm not sure how that exactly works (because everyone parks for at least 6-8 hours, regardless), so I would call the number they provide for more information (304-264-2131) to get some hard specifics.

Now, if you're thinking of departing on a weekday, please consider taking a MARC train instead of Amtrak's Capitol Limited. The Limited comes from Chicago and can sometimes run VERY late into Washington, where you'll make your connection to New York. If you were to take the Capitol Limited, and if it was so late that it missed your train in Washington, Amtrak would figure out something for you (it's a guaranteed connection), but still, I'd be very tempted to avoid the risk of a late Limited and just take the last MARC train into Washington instead, which would assuredly make your connection. That last MARC train leaves Martinsburg at 6:30 AM, which I realize is early, but it gets into DC at 8:30, which would get you onto a much earlier train to New York anyway. You'll need to buy a separate ticket for that MARC ride, but again, I think it's worth considering if you're traveling on a weekday (MARC does not operate on weekends).

Coming back, I would definitely take the Capitol Limited, because it departs from DC and is usually on-time into Martinsburg.

-Rafi


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 10, 2008)

Why is MARC so limited in operation? It seems to be geared 100% to commuters, ignoring all other possible riders.


----------



## rogers55 (Jul 10, 2008)

Don't know about other stations but we usually leave from Van Nuys (VNC).

I just ask the ticket agent if it is ok. He says some people leave their cars there for

a month. VNC is not rural, it is a small station in a big city.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Why is MARC so limited in operation? It seems to be geared 100% to commuters, ignoring all other possible riders.


Because that is what it was setup to be, a commuter operation. Little to no consideration was given to other possible needs.


----------



## Guest_Gary_* (Jul 10, 2008)

I also live in the Shenandoah Valley and I too plan on parking my car in Martinsburg for a week. I contacted the city and was told the following:

*Contact Martinsburg City Hall. 304 264 2131 and ask for the parking division*

* *

*Called the number above and talked with "Patty?" and was told to send a letter requesting a permit for period desired, include a check for $1 per day [weekdays only, weekends no charge] and permit will be mailed back, which has to be displayed in car windshield when parked.*

* *

*Mail info to: City of Martinsburg*

* meter division*

* p.o. box #828*

* Martinsburg, W.Va., 25402*

This is my first departure out of Martinsburg and unlike you, I'm going west on the Capitol Ltd. As for whether or not it's safe - well, that's what I have insurance for. I don't plan on having much gas in the tank however, and I also don't plan on leaving any valuables in the car.

Gary


----------



## Rafi (Jul 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Why is MARC so limited in operation? It seems to be geared 100% to commuters, ignoring all other possible riders.
> ...


This is very true, and frankly, CSX wants to keep it that way. I serve on the MARC Rail Advisory Committee and if there's one thing that I've really come to understand, it's that CSX is basically against any expansion of commuter service on their tracks in the MD/DC/WVA area on principle. MARC trains are bursting at the seams, however, and the Penn Line is taking the brunt of the hit, obviously, so the MTA is pushing CSX pretty hard to get some additional mid-day frequencies on the Camden line to help with the crowds. Hopefully that'll pave the way for more service on the Brunswick line to Frederick, Harpers Ferry, and Martinsburg. Frankly, I'd love to see a morning train out to Harpers Ferry and an afternoon train back for DC tourists. Then again, I'd love to see service on the Old Main Line between Baltimore and Frederick, too.

That said, I'll hand it to the Maryland MTA in recent months though, as they've published a quite aggressive expansion plan for MARC over the next 5, 10, and 20 years. It's already brought about three new Penn Line trains in the past year, a new BWI station that Amtrak and the MTA are co-sponsoring (THANK GOD), weekend service, and that added Camden mid-day service. Still, the MARC system is a great example of how not owning your own right of way can cripple a commuter agency to an extent. Every time I head out on Metro North, NJ Transit, MBTA, etc etc, I get pretty darn jealous!

Rafi


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2008)

Rafi said:


> weekend service,


MARC is finally going to start running weekend service? :unsure: Will that be just on the NEC or all lines?


----------



## Rafi (Jul 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rafi said:
> 
> 
> > weekend service,
> ...


Just NEC to start (Penn Line), between Baltimore and Washington. They haven't nailed down how many round trips they're talking about yet, or at least they haven't told us. 

Rafi


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2008)

Rafi said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rafi said:
> ...


Very cool!  It's about time they started weekend service, even if it is on just one line.

Any ideas on just when it might start?


----------



## Rafi (Jul 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Very cool!  It's about time they started weekend service, even if it is on just one line.
> Any ideas on just when it might start?


They threw a month out at the last meeting, but I wasn't taking notes, unfortunately. We have a meeting next Thursday, so I'll be sure to get an update.

It's worth noting that the following improvements are coming to the MARC Penn Line (some short term, some long term), courtesy of Amtrak and the MTA:

-Service to Elkton, MD and Newark, DE, connecting to SEPTA

-Service south of DC to L'Enfant Plaza Alexandria

The complete expansion plan for all three lines can be accessed here.

-Rafi


----------



## AlanB (Jul 10, 2008)

Rafi said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool!  It's about time they started weekend service, even if it is on just one line.
> ...


Wow service to Newark finally closing the hole on the NEC. Very nice! 

I have to wonder though how they plan to run service south of DC? Swap motors? Or run a Camden line train south? Neither is a great choice as both cause capacity issues at WUS. The first ties up a platform, the second basically requires crossing over the entire interlocking complex and in effect shutting down access to the NEC for a few minutes.


----------



## Rafi (Jul 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Wow service to Newark finally closing the hole on the NEC. Very nice!
> I have to wonder though how they plan to run service south of DC? Swap motors? Or run a Camden line train south? Neither is a great choice as both cause capacity issues at WUS. The first ties up a platform, the second basically requires crossing over the entire interlocking complex and in effect shutting down access to the NEC for a few minutes.


I don't think they've nailed anything solid down on how it'll work exactly, but keep in mind that some Penn line trains do run with diesels, so that may be an easy implementation there. There has been talk that running the Camden down to L'Enfant and Alexandria will go a long way to helping relieve the Penn line, however, since it will provide a faster, more direct connection for commuters on the Blue, Yellow, and Orange lines. It does involve more of the yard than a Penn line train would (crossing from the Brunswick line would be a whole-yard-cross), but remember that the Camden line feeder track into Union Station comes in directly adjacent to the Penn Line double main from Ivy Yard to the New York Ave Metro station, so it's basically right there at the top of the yard and can go either way. And frankly, I've seen the Capitol Limited make the whole-yard cross from the Brunswick feeder track to the southbound platforms at the far end of the yard, and then have my Penn Line train depart as little as two minutes later, so I don't know that it would be a huge problem for a Camden train to make that crossing as long as it's coordinated.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 11, 2008)

Rafi said:


> There has been talk that running the Camden down to L'Enfant and Alexandria will go a long way to helping relieve the Penn line, however, since it will provide a faster, more direct connection for commuters on the Blue, Yellow, and Orange lines.


I think that this would be a great idea - Odenton (Penn) and Savage (Camden) are just under 8 miles apart, and Odenton is the most traveled Penn Line station, so making the Camden line more attractive would go a long ways towards getting rid of the crowds at Odenton. I'd certainly drive a little farther in the morning to be able to pick up the Metro @ L'Enfant rather than Union Station.


----------



## lrdc9_metroplitan_sub (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree with Rafi. Except I think the link ought to be over new track on the ROW from Frederick, MD to the Walkersville Southern through to the MMID (Maryland Mdland Railway; now a part of Genesse and Wyoming). From there it would take more MMID tracks west to a CSX-intergange to Hagerstown, MD and Hancock, WV ( who have been lobying for MARC service). Also, from Baltimore it should run on the old WB&A ROW from baltimore to annapolis via BWI (next to the current Rail-Trail). Also great the commuter gap WAS-NYC is being closed! Rafi, what great info, THANKS!!


----------



## SeniorRailRider (Jan 11, 2009)

I take Amtrak west from Martinsburg, WV once or twice a year. The city is less than honest with people about the parking situation. It is true that they will sell you a pass for $1 a day and they state on a sign in the station that they do not sell more such passes than there are spaces available. However, for whatever reason, I discovered that generally on a weekday one will not be able to find a parking space. I was told that was due to people parking illegally (without a pass). But whatever the reason, if you have no place to put your automobile and it is time for the train, you are in serious trouble. There are no nearby pay parking garages or lots to use as alternatives.

On one occasion I would have missed my train had not the workers in the Visitors Center in the station allowed me to use one of their spaces for the week that I would be gone.

I no longer trust the parking situation in Martinsburg and I use a transportation company to take me to and from the station.

Additionally, there is no security for the parking lots in the station area aside from the police occasionally swinging through the lot. Given the crime level in Martinsburg, I think there is significant risk to autombiles being left overnight in the station's lot.

From news items on the internet it is clear that the commuters have a similar problem. As a consequence even if they have paid for a parking pass that is supposed to guarantee them a space for the MARC trains, not everyone finds a space when they arrive. One rider complained that twice he missed work because he was unable to park his car for the day.

I am surprised the city is able to continue to misinform people about the parking situation at the station. In any case, seriously, don't count on being able to park there even if you have paid for the parking and received a pass.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I have to wonder though how they plan to run service south of DC? Swap motors? Or run a Camden line train south? Neither is a great choice as both cause capacity issues at WUS. The first ties up a platform, the second basically requires crossing over the entire interlocking complex and in effect shutting down access to the NEC for a few minutes.


And if they did want to run electrified trains though the Union Station tunnel heading south, there's no space for catenary + Superliners, right? Third rail is probably an option through the tunnels, but then they'd need electric locomotives that could cope with third rail on part of the route and catenary on other parts of the route, which are probably possible to build but which haven't ever been built AFAK.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 11, 2009)

Rafi said:


> The complete expansion plan for all three lines can be accessed here.


They want a third track from New Carrolton to Union Station. I'm trying to understand what problem that track solves. Even if there are going to be both local and express MARC Penn line trains on 15 minute headways, doesn't that mean they have slots for an Amtrak train at least once every 7 minutes or so on that two track ``bottleneck''? And what's the greatest frequency of Amtrak trains? Something like one Acela per hour, one Northeast Regional per hour, and maybe one long distance train per hour?


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 11, 2009)

Rafi said:


> This is very true, and frankly, CSX wants to keep it that way. I serve on the MARC Rail Advisory Committee and if there's one thing that I've really come to understand, it's that CSX is basically against any expansion of commuter service on their tracks in the MD/DC/WVA area on principle. MARC trains are bursting at the seams, however, and the Penn Line is taking the brunt of the hit, obviously, so the MTA is pushing CSX pretty hard to get some additional mid-day frequencies on the Camden line to help with the crowds. Hopefully that'll pave the way for more service on the Brunswick line to Frederick, Harpers Ferry, and Martinsburg. Frankly, I'd love to see a morning train out to Harpers Ferry and an afternoon train back for DC tourists. Then again, I'd love to see service on the Old Main Line between Baltimore and Frederick, too.


Is the Old Main Line an abandoned right of way?

Also, is there space for more tracks on the CSX rights of way?


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 11, 2009)

Rafi said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Wow service to Newark finally closing the hole on the NEC. Very nice!
> ...


Is there a track diagram somewhere?

Also, wouldn't it make sense to handle this by having a train that starts out in the northern part of MARC land and continues past downtown DC as an outbound VRE train? If so, through running from a CSX line to another CSX line might make the most sense...

(Who owns the tracks from Union Station to L'Enfant and Alexandria?)


----------



## JAChooChoo (Jan 11, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> .........Is the Old Main Line an abandoned right of way?


*No way! Its a busy eastbound line as well as handling 6 MARC trains on weekdays west of Frederick Jct.*


----------



## SeniorRailRider (Nov 16, 2009)

Guest_Nancy_* said:


> I would like to take the train out of Martinsburg, WV to Penn Station, NYC instead of traveling into Union Station, since I live in the Shenandoah Valley. Is there any parking available for 3 - 4 days? If yes, is it safe to leave a car there?


I just caught up with this post but I must warn people about using the parking system at the Amtrak/MARC station in Martinsburg. The city is less than honest as they will sell you an inexpensive permit to park for the number of days you need and you are told (including in signs in the station) that there is parking for those holding such permits. In reality, due to illegal parking in the permit parking places, you may arrive only to find that there is no place to park--as did I. Fortunately, I arrived while the city offices were open. I went there to inquire about what to do and initially encountered a total lack of interest or concern with my problem. Finally I was told to park in a Visitor Center staff parking space near the station. I did that--to the great inconvenience of the staff who then for my 10 days away did not have sufficient parking. They were very happy to see me back.

I believe Martinsburg's failure to provide reliable parking for those who actually pay for a permit that promises such, is a breach of contract. Also, I'm not sure how safe cars are parked near the station. I no longer even attempt to park there and pay a considerable amount for a transportation service to take me there and pick me up when I return. I love Amtrak, but Martinsburg is a very poor place to get the train.

One other thing. You'll be heading east and the Amtrak train going to Washington is usually late--often by an hour or more. Be sure you don't schedule your arrival in NYC precisely as you can't be sure when you'll arrive in Washington for your connection.

Karen


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 16, 2009)

SeniorRailRider said:


> Guest_Nancy_* said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to take the train out of Martinsburg, WV to Penn Station, NYC instead of traveling into Union Station, since I live in the Shenandoah Valley. Is there any parking available for 3 - 4 days? If yes, is it safe to leave a car there?
> ...


I can vouch that parking spaces in Martinsburg (MRB) can be difficult to find. I frequently get my Amtrak tickets there at the Quik Trak machine and see first hand the inadequate parking there. My recommendation is to park at the Harpers Ferry (HFY) train station and use either MARC or Amtrak service there. The parking lot and station at HFY is owned by the National Park Service. Amtrak and MARC users are exempt from parking fees at the station. I have parked my car there overnight numerous times without an incident. It is reguarly patrolled by the National Park Service (NPS). I agree with the previous posts that weekday travel to DC should be used on one of the two MARC trains that leave in the morning. If departing on the second AM train (I believe at 7:05 AM), plan on arriving around 6:30-6:45 to assure a good parking spot. You should fill out a NPS parking permit (available right before you enter the parking lot along the sidewalk) and leave it on the dashboard and write "Amtrak/MARC User" on the slip. The ticket office in HFY is no longer in operation. Tickets will have to purchased on board. The one way fare is $11 and conductors will not accept currency above $20 bills. I also would recommend traveling back west on the Capitol Limited.


----------



## wrjensen (Nov 16, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> (Who owns the tracks from Union Station to L'Enfant and Alexandria?)


CSX. IT was part of the merger with RF&P . The fright traffic splits off south of union station and goes thru the Virginia ave tunnel in DC. CSX is adding a 3 line over the Franconia hill from ALX to Springfield to allow for more VRE trains.


----------

